# Flathead 2006



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I normally go out early to give the boats and equipment a shakedown cruise or two before the water temp is warm enough for flathead to be active.

The water temp was well below 60 degrees so I just figured to get some good relaxing time this weekend. Friday night I fished alone and was joined by Magis Saturday night. I was sure glad to see him and the sandwich he brought me  

Catching some bait Sat night and Mike was complaining that he should have prepared to keep all the crappie he was catching. Anyway we were able to keep cool all weekend  










The flathead cooperated surprisingly well in such cold water. Mike got the flathead above and I got 2 small flathead and the one below.










We are looking forward to warmer weather and water temperatures that will stimulate the big flathead into more action.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice flaties!
Sounds like a good weekend!


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Good to see you at it!

Thanks


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

wut are the temperatures that get the flatheads into more action and is the tempature the same for channel catfish?


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

I knew it would not be long before you guys got started. Tonight marks my very first flathead trip of the year, seem I have some catching up to do, literally.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on the fish guys


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Big Fish, I see from your tag line :

channel cats: 1
flat head cats: 15

Where have you gotten that many flatheads and only 1 channel?? Those numbers should be reverse in my thinking, are you holding out on us???  
Give us some details please!!!
Flatheadless in SW Ohio.....
Salmonid


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

Nice fish. Keep catchin them


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

well,i see you guys started without me
you could at least give me a big head start to the spot since i'm so slow
never mind.if i have to wear long johns i ain't leavin' the house  
next couple weekends are shot,but i'm getting ready for a little more action this year.

way to go on the early fishes


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

hey salmonid the reason my tags like that is because where i live there i a pond RIGHT next to my house and it is full of flatheads. there not monsters but there about 5 pounds on average and i just found out about them last weekend so i dont know if there bigger in other areas. yea and NO one knows thats there fish in there so they have been bighting on anything exspecialy the bass.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> wut are the temperatures that get the flatheads into more action and is the tempature the same for channel catfish?


Big Fish
Channel cats are more active at cooler water temps than flathead. I feel much more confident when fishing for flathead in water temps over 65 degrees.



> well,i see you guys started without me


You were conspicuous by your absense  



> you could at least give me a big head start to the spot since i'm so slow


We are concerned you may have new bionic powers  

BTW
Someone tried to call you this weekend but was not able when you won't answer the phone.

You missed some good rainstorms :S


----------

